# udevstart segmentation fault

## BugBuster

The title already says what happens... udevstart segmentation faults whenever started.

My system is:

kernel: 2.6.8-gentoo-r4

udev-032

What more information do you need to help?

Stephan

----------

## JQKA

me too!

I've just rebooted after a downgrade to udev-030.

trying to investigate....

----------

## BugBuster

It was a udev bug. It works with 033 now but my udev installation is corrupt.  I'm trying to run a untweked system because my device tarball is not working. There are only about 20 nodes created and the system does not boot, because the /dev/hda is missing...

What could be wrong?  :Wink: 

----------

## Shan

Use a live cd to boot your system, mount your partition that contains /etc and edit your /etc/conf.d/rc file; specifically setting "RC_DEVICE_TARBALL" to "no", and "RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP" also to "no".  My tarball got corrupted during an update of udev and this was the only solution I had.  If you have a lot of custom device nodes you *should* be able to change "RC_DEVICE_TARBALL" back to "yes" once you got an initial boot; and it should create a new (non corrupt) tarball; but I haven't tested it myself.

Edit:  Thats directed to BugBuster for the record; I have no idea if it'll work with the other problem; and as always do at your own risk and your mileage may varry

----------

